# Meet Bindi :)



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi everyone aren't I just about the cutest little girl you have ever seen? The people at the rescue think I am a Malti Poo, what do you think? I weigh 7.8 pounds and am only one year old. Let me tell you I have not always looked so incredibly adorable. Life started out a little rough for me and somehow I ended up in Milwaukee Animal Control! I had been running the dangerous streets of Milwaukee when animal control caught me, and let me tell you the streets are a scary place for a cute little girl like me. Thankfully the very nice people from North Central Maltese Rescue saved me and now I am living with my new foster family and boy do I love that! Living with a family is just about the greatest thing in the world. I get to sleep in bed at night with my foster Mom and Dad and little foster brother and sister dogs. I get really excited when Mom says it is bed time, I curl right up and sleep all night long until it is time to wake up in the morning. I also have two foster brothers that are huge compared to me and I like them too. There is even a cat that lives with us and I am always nice to him, I will even let him sleep in bed with us at night. I love to go on walks with my foster Mom and sometimes I get to ride in the doggy stroller. I think my favorite part of the day is when my foster Dad comes home at night, I give him lots of kisses and then snuggle up in his lap and we watch TV together. I guess you could say I am the perfect lap dog. I ride really nice in the car too I like to sit in the doggy car seat and look out the window. I am doing good with my house training and as long as you take me outside regularly I will go potty outside. When Mom and Dad go to work they leave me with the other dogs and I am a very good girl and never do anything wrong. I stand on my hind legs and dance for treats ; Mom says I am super smart. I am up to date on my shots have been spayed, micro chipped and had a dental ( I had to have some puppy teeth removed) . Now all I need is a family that is all mine, if you think you would like a cute little girl like me to be part of your family I promise I will love you forever if you will love me! I am currently living with my foster family in Fremont Wisconsin, if you would like to learn more about me please call Mary Palmer at 262-800-3323.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

What a adorable little girl😃


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure wish that I lived closer as I would love to have her!! Just look at that precious little face!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww she's precious! Hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh how cute. You won't have her long.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Adorable - those beautiful little eyes just melt your heart! Hope she finds a home soon!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Look at that stylish hairstyle and that cute little face!!! I just wanna kiss her little nose :heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She is soooo doggone cute!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is just too cute! Love her little face.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*:smpullhair:Why are they all so far away from me?? :smilie_tischkante:*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I keep thinking of Paula......how far away are these two???


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Very Adorable!!! Hope this baby finds her forever home very soon:wub:


----------

